# My sanctuary or retreat.



## ronkh (Jun 16, 2011)

Gents,

I hope I have this download lark sorted and the pics show here.
Anyways, a trial run showing my retreat. Will add more later.

Regards,

Ron.


----------



## mhh (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks cosy!


----------



## ronkh (Jun 16, 2011)

Got it sorted at long last!!
Later I will add some more and things I have been "working " on.
Regards,

Ron.


----------



## ronkh (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi mhh,

That was a quick reply to say the least!
Yes, it is cosy but can be too warm on hot days but brilliant on cold(ish) days. Ceiling,walls and loft roof are insulated. This resulted from when I had a fire in here and the repairers did an absolutely wonderful job of repairing the garage-re;shop. 
Sometimes forget what the inside of the house looks like apart from the kitchen when having a coffee etc. Thm:


----------



## tel (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, you could just about do brain surgery in there!

Seriously tho' - that's a nice, well laid out dpace you have there!


----------



## 1Kenny (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, that's nice. I like the big attic door.

Kenny


----------



## reFlad (Jun 16, 2011)

A lot of light. As I age, light becomes more and more important. 
You have a very nice shop space. 
Envious...

REFlad


----------

